# Big Time Trade Rumor (ESPN Insider)



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

ESPN Insider Reports:

Boston Trades:
Antoine Walker

Toronto Trades:
No. 4 Pick (Chris Bosh)
Antonio Davis

(I heard this on Fox Sports Tonight)


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

Boston should jump on this. Bosh could be great and doesnt AD's contract expire next year or the year after


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I heard that AD's contract is 40 million for 3 more years. You do the math. I think the raptors will go for the Knicks offer rather than the C's. That way, they may land Sweetney @ 9.

Bosh is a good player, with upside. A little thin to bang down low.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The Reason you make this deal...*

Is not for cap reasons, but rather for basketball reasons. Raulin is right; Davis makes just a smidge less than Walker, but he has 3 years left and Walker has only two. Bosh would make over 3 million per for the first four years, so you're adding quite a bit of salary. 
If you make this deal it is because Bosh has so much upside--one more year at Tech and he's the #1 pick. He is long, can shoot, block shots and is very athletic. By all accounts, he is a great kid. Antonio Davis brings muscle and experience. So you plan for the future while still having something for the present. I like it.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I've always liked the Davis guys since they were with the Pacers. And, Bosh has potential. Is just a matter of time for Walker to be traded. I just hope they don't let him go for nothing. He's more valuable than people think.

This deal sounds ok for now to me. But I think the Knicks/Raptors trade is almost done. I've heard that TOR really wants Sweetney.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

NO!:banghead: 

:cthread:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I absolutely hate this deal, as I have explained in another post. It means that the Celtics will be out of the playoffs until 2006-2007. If I were Paul Pierce, I would consider retirement.

It means that in 2005-2006, half of their payroll will go to Vin Baker and Davis, who by then will be 38 years old.

If Ainge does this deal, he moves ahead of Pitino on my all time bad Celtics GM list.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

but if we give up ad who is going to be our big man?? we'd be messed.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

if youre the celts you might as well make it.. Bosh could be a potential star and u need stars to win titles that has been proven.. walker is not a STAR..

We already know what antoine is and his limitations the celtics are never wining a title with this current team assembled and they arent gonna get another star in here with mid first round picks and little cap room.. besdies pierce antoine is there only tradeable part and if u can grt a future star in here you do it..

I think its more important to have a shot at wining a title in say three years then not make the deal because u may not make the eastern conference finals again next year or even the secodn round.. even with antoine youre not wining the east next year so u might as well concede the next year or two where youre nto gonna win a title anyway in hopes that if Bosh becomes a star u cna think title eventually..


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

another negative for the raptors


WALKER SUCKS! he has the worst fg % of any player in the league that scores over 8 points, he took 582 3's this year, he cant bang in the post, and he couldnt even handle kenyon martin during the playoffs 

puh-leez

i'd take spree and sweetney for bosh, JYD, and lamond murray anyday


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

If the this deal is as is the C's will still have picks #16 and #20 as well as #56, I think Toronto will at LEAST want one of these in return. But If not I'd do it.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I am pretty sure boston would have to throw in the 20 pick, maybe ge 16 or toronto would take the NY deal!


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> if youre the celts you might as well make it.. Bosh could be a potential star and u need stars to win titles that has been proven.. walker is not a STAR..
> 
> We already know what antoine is and his limitations the celtics are never wining a title with this current team assembled and they arent gonna get another star in here with mid first round picks and little cap room.. besdies pierce antoine is there only tradeable part and if u can grt a future star in here you do it..
> ...


 Who exactly do you think is going to want to be a Celtic in 3 years if we make this trade. Do you really see Pierce staying in Boston if Antoine is gone and the Celtics do not improve. If you really think making this team stay average is a way to go then I can just thank God you are not the Celtics GM.
People complain about no cap room and then they want to take on even more dead weight?


 :verysad:


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> Who exactly do you think is going to want to be a Celtic in 3 years if we make this trade. Do you really see Pierce staying in Boston if Antoine is gone and the Celtics do not improve. If you really think making this team stay average is a way to go then I can just thank God you are not the Celtics GM.
> ...


this team will STAY AVERAGE if you dont make this deal as well.. do u think the celts are gonna all of a sudden become title contenders with two mid round picks?

Pierce isnt going anywhere no matter what u think..At least with Bosh u have a potential star to put alongisde him in a few years..

my point is u have to take risks in the nba sometimes so what you would rather do is be conservative and make sure the celts make the playoffs for the next four or five years and make the first or second round every year with no realistic shot at being title contenders rather then take a chance at maybe misisng the playoffs for a year or two but possibly being a title contender if Bosh develops..


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> 
> 
> this team will STAY AVERAGE if you dont make this deal as well.. do u think the celts are gonna all of a sudden become title contenders with two mid round picks?
> ...


Bosh "might" be a star but you don't know that. I am sorry but I don't agree with taking a "risk" The Vin Baker deal was a great example of why risks should not be taken. If we never did that we could be going after a great free agent this year instead of talking about trading one of our superstars.

Bosh is a risk. No one knows how he will turn out. He isn't a sure thing like Shaq and Tim Duncan were. 
Say this risk doesn't work out. You know what you have then. A sure lottery team for years to come because Pierce is not dumb enough to stay with this team if they suck. Somthing they don't do right now. They might not have a shot at beating the West but throwing everything away for the sake of what might be is just plain stupid.
Even if Bosh becomes a success he isn't going to help this team get past the Lakers, A Dallas Mavericks team with Jason Kidd or the Sacramento Kings.

Will Walker haters take any trade just to get rid of him? I can't believe some of you live in this town and watch this team on a daily basis? I can't believe any of you actually watch this team.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> 
> 
> this team will STAY AVERAGE if you dont make this deal as well.. do u think the celts are gonna all of a sudden become title contenders with two mid round picks?
> ...



exactly what i wanted to say
i'm sorry. walker, by all accounts, is not a winner. he's not a basketball player. trade him while he still has value. i can't believe raptors would give up the #4 for a post player who can't play post/small forward who cant play defense that is possibly the worst shooter in the league, from the floor, from the line, from behind the arc.

celtics can't win if they keep the current team. this is a mini-rebuilding project. not a complete dismantlement. and we can get at least two solid players out of this deal. (#4 and whichever first rounder we get to keep).

drafting wlaker in the first place was a mistake, it was Pitino's pet project bull****....


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> Bosh "might" be a star but you don't know that. I am sorry but I don't agree with taking a "risk" The Vin Baker deal was a great example of why risks should not be taken. If we never did that we could be going after a great free agent this year instead of talking about trading one of our superstars.
> ...


and you think Walker will get this team past lakers and mavericks?
i no longer live in Boston, living in exile in New Hampshire, and yet i manage to catch nearly every game, even if it means walking 15 minutes to the student lounge where there are satellite boxes, and even if it means being an ******* and not letting people watch Lakers-Mavs matchup.
Walker is a good player, no doubt. but he neeeds a new start and we need something more than walker.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> and you think Walker will get this team past lakers and mavericks?


Do you think Bosh and Antonio Davis will get them past the Lakers and the Mavericks? lol lol.

They will no longer be able to get past frigging Toronto if they do this deal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you REALLY think that any Boston fan will wanna spend another year in the lottery? I am sorry but this is not the Raptors, or the Bobcats, this is THE BOSTON CELTICS, you either win or you get criticized every ****ing day. Ainge would be killed if we went to the lottery again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ATM</b>!
> another negative for the raptors
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Walker sucks, and thats why because of him we went to the 2nd round, you are so right.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

This is gettinmg ridiculous. Where have all these new Walker haters come from anyway lol. I thought I was at a Red Sox board . Their fans come out of the woodwork when they can smell blood. (You know like when they lose 2 of 3 games to Philly and one was rained out) Much like the Walker haters of recent :uhoh:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I Love how every person imaginabLe from other forums suddenLy decides to bash WaLker and come into our forum and do it when none of us want to hear it...I am tired of these idiotic trades invoLving WaLker...WE DO NOT WANT DAVIS HE IS A 2ND VIN BAKER GET THAT THRU YOUR THICK SKULLS...Stay away from the CeLtics forum if you are going to discuss BS trades for the CeLtics...EspeciaLLy when aLL you want to do is get better by taking a proven Leader from us...I AM sick and tired of hearing it...We do not want anyones crap or "risks" for our Leader...END OF STORY........


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Truth34 is a Nets fan in disguise.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I am not very big fan of Walker. I think he is getting worse each year, as he keeps on putting on more pounds. He takes way too many shots that he cant make, and he cant bang with 3 year pro Kenyon Martin. Kenyon is a great, energetic player, but Walker shouldnt be dominated the way he was. If I were another team I would not trade for Walker. I would take my lottery pick, who is younger, thinner, and is worth a lot lot less.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>donshadyj</b>!
> I am not very big fan of Walker. I think he is getting worse each year, as he keeps on putting on more pounds. He takes way too many shots that he cant make, and he cant bang with 3 year pro Kenyon Martin. Kenyon is a great, energetic player, but Walker shouldnt be dominated the way he was. If I were another team I would not trade for Walker. I would take my lottery pick, who is younger, thinner, and is worth a lot lot less.


Your basing your opinion on one series where Antoine was hurt. He just didn't go whining about it or using it as an excuse. You also seem to forget that Antoine plays more minutes then anyone else on the team and is expected to run the offense while scoring 20 plus points, 8 plus rebounds and 5 assistas a game.
You name me one player who can do all that. Even Jason Kidd can't.
Why do I feel like I am repeating myself again to the same exact people over and over again? Oh wait. Maybe because I am.


Antoine has changed so much and so many refuse to see that. I almost want him gone so he can come back and shut the haters up.up.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> Your basing your opinion on one series where Antoine was hurt. He just didn't go whining about it or using it as an excuse. You also seem to forget that Antoine plays more minutes then anyone else on the team and is expected to run the offense while scoring 20 plus points, 8 plus rebounds and 5 assistas a game.
> ...








I agree, if you are gonna judge AW on the series he was injured and was stiLL carrying the Load Liek aLL year fine, we wiLL just keep him then, no more ludicrous trades from aLL of these ppL pLease...Now Lets jus give him some good pLayers around him and Let him Lead us deep into the pLayoffs And become a contender and then we wiLL see whose Laughing........


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

> plays more minutes then anyone else on the team and is expected to run the offense while scoring 20 plus points, 8 plus rebounds and 5 assistas a game.
> You name me one player who can do all that



Tim Duncan
Kevin Garnett
Tracy Mcgrady



This Bosh trade sounds great, but what if they could get alvin williams instead of Davis? That would be great. If not, i still like it. I also think they should find a way to consider Baker uncapable of fulfilling his contract and cut him. Declare him an alcoholic or something. I heard this is possible.

Bosh is potentially better than Walker and you get a very good big man in return. Davis is a talented player, but it is a risk. He gets hurt a lot and makes way too much money.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shiggins</b>!He gets hurt a lot and makes way too much money.








I don't get it...we have been saying that for days now, and this is why we don't want to do the trade...Can we PLEASE stop bringing up the same thing over and over, thanks........


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

According to all these posters, Antoine sucks big time. Well, if he does, then why would any of these other teams consider trading for him? It doesn't make sense. Walker is a valuable player. He was voted onto the All-Star team by the coaches. They know what he brings to the floor, and they know regardless of how poorly he shoots, he's still very dangerous because scoring isn't the only thing he does. You think he has a bad night because he doesn't put up many points, but then you look at the box score and see double digit assists and rebounds, and you never even realized it. That's what he brings. He doesn't let poor shooting affect his whole game. He adjusts. That's what winners do. So if everyone thinks he sucks, then I'll be happy if he stays a Celtic. Your Raptors or Grizzlies or Hawks can just keep sucking while we enjoy the playoffs.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> According to all these posters, Antoine sucks big time. Well, if he does, then why would any of these other teams consider trading for him? It doesn't make sense. Walker is a valuable player. He was voted onto the All-Star team by the coaches. They know what he brings to the floor, and they know regardless of how poorly he shoots, he's still very dangerous because scoring isn't the only thing he does. You think he has a bad night because he doesn't put up many points, but then you look at the box score and see double digit assists and rebounds, and you never even realized it. That's what he brings. He doesn't let poor shooting affect his whole game. He adjusts. That's what winners do. So if everyone thinks he sucks, then I'll be happy if he stays a Celtic. Your Raptors or Grizzlies or Hawks can just keep sucking while we enjoy the playoffs.








Ok seriousLy, myseLf, and Im sure others, Like mrsister in this post, are sick and tired of the WaLker BS...Come up w/ something new...If you think he sucks, don't offer trades about him...If you are a C's fan and want him gone, you have a serious probLem and Pierce wiLL boLt when his contract is up, the two shouLd be inseperabLe, End of story and hopefuLLy end of posting about trading WaLker........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> According to all these posters, Antoine sucks big time. Well, if he does, then why would any of these other teams consider trading for him? It doesn't make sense. Walker is a valuable player. He was voted onto the All-Star team by the coaches. They know what he brings to the floor, and they know regardless of how poorly he shoots, he's still very dangerous because scoring isn't the only thing he does. You think he has a bad night because he doesn't put up many points, but then you look at the box score and see double digit assists and rebounds, and you never even realized it. That's what he brings. He doesn't let poor shooting affect his whole game. He adjusts. That's what winners do. So if everyone thinks he sucks, then I'll be happy if he stays a Celtic. Your Raptors or Grizzlies or Hawks can just keep sucking while we enjoy the playoffs.


the raptors will be better then the celtics in 03-04 i can put that in the bank no matter what happens.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> the raptors will be better then the celtics in 03-04 i can put that in the bank no matter what happens.








LMFAO...Ok buddy...I honestLy do not know how to respond to this comment...Seeing as it has nothing to do w/ the ESPN Insider Rumor, but o weLL...I couLd sit here and give you about 50 reasons why the C's are and wiLL be better...But I won't waste my time on someone Like you who thinks Vince Carter is the immortaL one........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was in response to the guy saying the raptors would suck.. we had a injury prone season last year and a lazy coach.. our line up is much better then our record shows.. and where do you get i immortalize vince?? pretty smart guy you are.. the celtics dont even have a center or a good power forward.. all the have is walker and pierce.. and the rest of the team sucks..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> it was in response to the guy saying the raptors would suck.. we had a injury prone season last year and a lazy coach.. our line up is much better then our record shows.. and where do you get i immortalize vince?? pretty smart guy you are.. the celtics dont even have a center or a good power forward.. all the have is walker and pierce.. and the rest of the team sucks..








Yes, we suck...We suck so bad...Thas aLL I am going to say b/c if I say any more ppL wiLL just come here and say we suck more and the fact that we made the ECF Las year and 2nd round this year makes us a pretty sucky team........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

you guys beat some pretty ****ty teams to do so.. the year you made it into the ecf you beat detriot.. but our team had no good players not even vince and we took them to 5 games.. but then you guys got raped by new jers the only good team that was in the play offs.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> you guys beat some pretty ****ty teams to do so.. the year you made it into the ecf you beat detriot.. but our team had no good players not even vince and we took them to 5 games.. but then you guys got raped by new jers the only good team that was in the play offs.








And props to NJ for having a good team...Last year we couLDa beat them...we didn't...Detroit had a great team, and we kicked butt...PhiLLy had us down 0-2, they are a bad team? We came back and beat them...Indy, weLL we aLL saw the Indy series this year...Dude jus don't come in here w/ your bogus opinions, you know nothing about basketbaLL except that the Raptors ruLe, and o yea, we suck, I forgot........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


philly was struggling that year buddy.. they were not as good as the year they made it to the finals.. man you dont know anything about basketball.. i just cant wait untill this season when the celtics get a reality check.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> philly was struggling that year buddy.. they were not as good as the year they made it to the finals.. man you dont know anything about basketball.. i just cant wait untill this season when the celtics get a reality check.








I know nothing? OK...PhiLLy was struggLing, but had us down 0-2...you are right on, they were reaLLy struggLing...The Raptors suck...Carter wiLL never Live up to the hype...And now that you have come in here and cLaim to know about basketbaLL and disrespected my team, you can Leave, since you are a pathetic excuse for an NBA fan...We don't accept ppL here who think their team is the best and nothing eLse, sorry @-hoLe........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

raptors are not the best.. but the celtics are a two man team and nothing else.. carter is 25 dont worry he has many years to become a great player.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> raptors are not the best.. but the celtics are a two man team and nothing else.. carter is 25 dont worry he has many years to become a great player.








ExactLy why we are currentLy Looking to surround our TWO stars w/ good pLayers...Carter is NOT going to be what he was supposed to, he is too injury prone now...CeLtics are not the best either, but sure as heLL are better than the Raptors........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha we were a better team then you three years ago when carter was playing and im sure this year he is not going to miss games to injury..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> haha we were a better team then you three years ago when carter was playing and im sure this year he is not going to miss games to injury..








That was then, this is now, even though i stiLL beg to differ...Go back to the Raptors forum pLease and Live in your fantasy worLd........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah we'll see in 03-04


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> bah we'll see in 03-04








Yes we wiLL........


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> the raptors will be better then the celtics in 03-04 i can put that in the bank no matter what happens.


Well if they get Antoine in exchange for an overpaid old man and a 19-year old they probably will be better.

Otherise, unless Ainge blows the draft, I do not think there is any way the Raptors can improve. Davis' contract is a huge millstone around Toronto's neck, and while Vince provides a great offensive show, he is not a very good defender. 

I hear that Seattle wants the 4th pick too. Maybe the Raptors can fleece the Sonics instead of us.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I do NOT want Davis from the Raptors with his mega contract but I DON'T think Walker should be off the table. Honestly, Walker is a VERY good player, but he is also starting to slide a little. It happens, it's no knock on him, it just happens. I would not trade him for anything but a proven quality star but I think if we got a good offer like that we should consider it. The Celtics have to do some drastic things. We cannot sit back anymore trading away our future (Songalia, Johnson, etc...), signing has beens (Baker) and asking bench players to be quality starters. We're not gonna get a ground breaking player at 16 or 20. Could we get a contributor, yes, but probably not a star. We need to shake things up. Walker should be on the table, but only for the right price, no one on the Celtics should be untradeable right now but Pierce who is the cornerstone. Also draft a foreigner (and don't trade him this time), draft a high schooler in the 2nd if you can get a pick to get him with (Lang?) and get a PG. Please, I'm tired of mediocrity and I'd rather rebuild than stay mediocre. These are the BOSTON CELTICS, Mediocrity is getting old quick.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The Celtics should be open to the possibility of trading anyone-- but not for overpaid trash like Antonio Davis. Aren't we finished taking overpaid has-beens? Wallace tried that last year. If that deal were made, we wouldn't need a third scorer: we would need a second scorer AND a third scorer.

Here are two deals involving AW that I WOULD do.

1. AW for Brand and Maggette. Brand and Maggette aren't staying with the Clips after this year anyway, so what have they got to lose? (If either of those players voluntarily elected to stay with the Clips I wouldn't want him anyway. As Mr. Auerbach once said, "Show me a good loser and I'll show you a loser.")

2. AW, #16 and #20 to Denver for #3, Camby, Nene and fodder. I would use #3 to select Carmello, who is more of a sure thing than LeBron, Darko or Bosh. If he's healthy, Camby can play (and he makes 1/2 of what Antonio Davis does, and his deal expires in 2 years, not 3). 

AW and fodder for Rasheed Wallace is NOT possible. That deal would put the Celtics in luxury tax land in 2004-2005, when Wallace's salary goes up to over 17 mil.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The Celtics should be open to the possibility of trading anyone-- but not for overpaid trash like Antonio Davis. Aren't we finished taking overpaid has-beens? Wallace tried that last year. If that deal were made, we wouldn't need a third scorer: we would need a second scorer AND a third scorer.
> 
> Here are two deals involving AW that I WOULD do.
> ...


Those two picks would be no-brainers. Maggette's got loads of potential and Brand is already a great player. And the Denver trade would be even better. I'm not a big Anthony fan but he should be a very solid player. And Nene's a stud. The problem is the latter deal will never, ever happen. The first would be a possibility though, and I like it a lot too.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I know Miami is shopping their pick. Would anyone do this trade, not saying it is a good one, I really can't judge it all that well.

Antoine Walker to MIAMI 

for 

Eddie Jones and picks #5 and #33


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> I know Miami is shopping their pick. Would anyone do this trade, not saying it is a good one, I really can't judge it all that well.
> 
> Antoine Walker to MIAMI
> ...


We already got Pierce. No need for Eddie. He doesn't fill any voids we have.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> We already got Pierce. No need for Eddie. He doesn't fill any voids we have.








ExactLy........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I think Truth34 is a Nets fan in disguise.


John, you're the one talking about rooting for the Nets next year. I love the Celtics. I'm sorry if we disagree on how to get them back where they belong, which is atop the NBA, but I cannot stand mediocre basketball.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Your two trade scenarios*

Maggette and Brand are both studs, but Maggette will go FA probably to SA or Denver, and Brand will probably take the Clips one year tender so he can go FA next year, since the Clippers will not do a sign and trade. They do not want the salary. They're happy with letting guys leave and making tons of money.

Kiki Vandeweghe would never take Antoine; he sees Carmelo as a great pick and would only trade that pick for a much higher pick (Chicago at 7 was a possibility) and younger, cheaper players.

I love Corey Maggette though. Wow would that be nice. Too bad these trades will never happen.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Your two trade scenarios*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Kiki Vandeweghe would never take Antoine; he sees Carmelo as a great pick and would only trade that pick for a much higher pick (Chicago at 7 was a possibility) and younger, cheaper players.


I don't think Denver is sold on Carmello. They have been trying to trade down. That would be a mistake, because Anthony has the highest basketball IQ of anyone in this draft.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*You're right....*

They have been listening to offers for Carmelo....I think Kiki wanted either Darko or LeBron fiercely. But Carmelo is such a nice player. Interesting. But to not pick Anthony someone would have to knock his socks off.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> you guys beat some pretty ****ty teams to do so.. the year you made it into the ecf you beat detriot.. but our team had no good players not even vince and we took them to 5 games.. but then you guys got raped by new jers the only good team that was in the play offs.



I think I have got this so far. The Celtics suck but advanced in the playoffs but only because they played some sucky teams. Toronto is better then the Celtics but they couldn't even make the playoffs? Interesting logic you are using there lol


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have got this so far. The Celtics suck but advanced in the playoffs but only because they played some sucky teams. Toronto is better then the Celtics but they couldn't even make the playoffs? Interesting logic you are using there lol








There's no point arguing w/ this kid, he has no basketbaLL Logic, period........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha HAAAH!*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> the raptors will be better then the celtics in 03-04 i can put that in the bank no matter what happens.


The only thing you beat us at next year is having a more overrated player? See ESPN Page 2 list of most overrated players.

1. Vince Carter
7. Antoine Walker

that's all you can beat us at.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha HAAAH!*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing you beat us at next year is having a more overrated player? See ESPN Page 2 list of most overrated players.
> ...








LoL...So very true, the "Truth" speaks the truth...LoL........


----------

